# How to abort a goat



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

Sometime overnight one of our bucks got in with the does, actually rammed the cattle panel hard enough to bend the bottom of it enough to squirm under....
I know at least one of the does was in heat yesterday, and there could be several more. I did not want to use this buck this year, however have wanted to keep him as he was our first buck, and actually greets everyone when they come in the driveway (is the friendliest buck to humans, not so much to other goats).
I called the vet to see about giving all the girls a shot and he suggested esterumate????? Has anyone else ever used this and if so, how were the results? He suggested we needed to wait 5-7 days before giving all the does 1cc.

Thanks!


----------



## turtlebutte goats (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, after reading my post, I sounded pretty cold-hearted! 
Let me add: I live on the plains of South Dakota, and have two businesses to run 25 miles away from the ranch. I have had two years of kidding and have realized after the first year not to have kids before May 1 in our area due to the severe cold and heavy snows we get.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There is nothing to be sorry about 

I have only heard of this medication - once and it was for bringing a doe into heat... but should hold the same principle of bringing into heat or aborting.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree with Kelebek!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

accidents happen. I know of Lute but if the vet suggested it and he knows something about livestock then im sure that would work too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey.... I heard of Lute.... but not esterumate.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

estrumate is supposed to be easier on the goats to handle and when used to bring into heat, supposed to do higher percentage of taking and multiples ... at least that is what I was told.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Allison.... that is good to know.... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use Lute. And like the other have said, nothing to be sorry about. I have done it and I hate doing it but sometimes it has to be done.

Lute is 2cc no matter how old 7-10 days after the accident. It is a script. Also be very careful. if you have asthma use gloves and a mask. (I thought I did not need to one time, I figured I would be careful). Oh I was so sorry I did not use them so I do now all the time. Also it can cause miscarrages in humans so anyone pregnant should NOT touch this.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Where do you buy lute ? And how do you give it. Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can get it at a vet, or buy it through VetServ if you have an account there. 2cc's in the muscle


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Lute is from the vet, and you give 2 cc in the muscle I believe..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And yes, if you are a woman old enough to have children, wear gloves or make the men do it, it can cause miscarrages or cause you to have a period again 2-4 days later if you get any/enough on you.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can get it at a vet, or buy it through VetServ if you have an account there. 2cc's in the muscle


Ninaj'd! Stupid slow internet


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

7-10 days after right? Do I have to re dose, later? 

I had my buck and doelings in the same barn, but different stalls. Some how all three managed to jump out, I opened the door to find them together, I am pretty sure they where in heat, so I want to take no chances!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

kramsay said:


> 7-10 days after right? Do I have to re dose, later?
> 
> I had my buck and doelings in the same barn, but different stalls. Some how all three managed to jump out, I opened the door to find them together, I am pretty sure they where in heat, so I want to take no chances!


You really should wait at least 14 days before the first shot. Follow up with a second 10 days later, or pair a shot of lute up with Dexamethasone.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Lute and estrumate are the same thing. Lute is marketed for livestock and estrumate is marketed for maores. My Boer breeder friends has used estrumate for years when needed because her vet specializes in goats and horses.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay guys I have a few more questions:

How much do you normally pay for a shot?

Does any one have a link to it on VetServ? I searched and couldn't find it. 

Can you wait 18-21 to see if they come back in heat? Or is that to late to give the shot if they don't? 

My normal vet won't sell me the shot, but wants me to come in; so he can get a $20 office charge on top of the shots. I don't really have a way to take them in since our truck is wrecked at the moment. I am going to call a couple othes tomorrow. I never saw any discharge but the buck had been wanting to get in with them, when I found them they where on different sides of the building, I am thinking maybe he didn't get them... because when I put him in with other does in heat he was all over them for 2 days. 

thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

On VetServ you have to buy a 30cc bottle and it alone would be $38.99, if that's the only one thing you buy they charge a $6 processing fee, and the shipping is $16 and some odd cents. So it comes out to over $60 for just one bottle after all that and tax, so it would be cheaper to go to your vet.

You can only buy supplies from Vetserv if you have an account there, but here is a link to it if you want to make an account.
http://www.vetserv-usa.com/default.htm

Normally you will see a heat in 36 hours from the shot, if you don't see anything you can give another shot in 10 days, or you can wait longer if you prefer.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I have an account there but I searched it and couldn't find it. 
My vet wants $75 for one time (two does), if I have to give a second one it will be $150

I will be calling another vet tomorrow and see what he charges. 

I mean can I not give the shot and wait to see if they come in heat, if they don't give the shot? Or would the baby be to developed?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, ok, if you have an account then type in "Lutalyse" into the search on their website, or it should be on page two under "Injectables"

Buying it from VetServ would be cheaper than your vet in this case. And yes, you can wait 21 days to see if they come back in heat, the babies wouldnt be too developed if they did turn out to be bred, and you could still use it. You can use Lutalyse at any time in the pregnancy to make them abort or deliver.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I will wait and see if they come in heat.. Is there always discharge? What are the signs I can't remember them.. lol ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The signs of heat would be flagging the tail, vocalizing more or less than normal, mounting other does, or standing to be mounted by other does, there may or may not be dishcharge (I have some does who have none, and some who have a ton when they are in heat), signs like that.


----------

